# Photo in a shell



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Made this from a 45-70 rifle case.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I really like that. It's very creative.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone posted a picture of a real old one so i made one, finding a picture small enough to fit was the trick.
Thanks.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i really like that too. How did you do it?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, 
I cut off a fired 45-70 shell and drilled a hole in the rim for the chain.
Found a picture that would fit and put it in the case with cardboard behind it to bring the picture almost to the edge of the case leaving just enough room for a piece of plastic cut to fit over the picture.
The original had glass in it but for the world of me i couldn`t figure out how to cut glass that small.
The case is about 3/8th in. long.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I really like that!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

think I may try that for a christmas gift....thanks!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, if ya make one be sure to share, find a picture where your in the background to get a small one.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------

